# How much Castor Oil ?



## Scotsoap (Jun 7, 2008)

What would be considered the ideal percentage of castor oil in a CP/HP recipe. Is there point where it becomes too much and results in a too sticky bar ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Five percent is a good number. SoapCalc has castor rated as hardness zero. I'm sure that's a bit of an exaggeration and I doubt you'd be making liquid soap if you used just castor, but it's a soft oil and you'll probably make soft bars unless you keep it as a minor base oil.

Try 5% in a batch and see how you like it. If your experience is same as mine you'll probably be considering some castor in every batch. It's a great minor base oil!


----------



## Scotsoap (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you for your reply Lovehound. Not quite what I meant as I am not a novice, I should have been more specific 

In the experience of our soapers is there a point you have gone beyond when adding Castor Oil that has resulted in a bar which is just too soft and doesnt harden ?


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 7, 2008)

I have never experienced soap that does not harden.  I experienced soap that had a very sticky and unappealing feel to it.


----------



## Woodi (Jun 7, 2008)

I use 3 to 5% castor in my soap recipes. Beyond 10% the soap feels sticky to me. Castor is supposed to help retain scent in the soap too.


----------



## Scotsoap (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Woodi  Just what I wanted ...


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 7, 2008)

In all of my recipes except for one, I use 10% or less. In the recipe that's the one exception, I use 23%. That particular recipe has a _very_ high tallow amount, though. Surprisingly, there is no stickiness or softness to it at all, even though one would expect for there to be with 23% castor. It's a very nice, very hard bar that feels so velvety smooth, and it exhibits no tackiness at all. It's one of my 'keepers'.    



IrishLass


----------



## Scotsoap (Jun 7, 2008)

Thankyou Irishlass


----------



## cdwinsby (Jun 7, 2008)

Me too! 10% is my benchmark as well. Except for my shampoo bar which has about 20% and is softer.


----------



## Woodi (Jun 7, 2008)

Wonder if it would work with lard as well as tallow? I can get lard easily.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeff, I've heard of people using up to 20%. :shock:   I have only used up to 10% a few times.  My most favorite recipe now has no Castor in it.  I do add a bit of sugar and salt solution.  Yup, 4 to 6% is what I have used in the past when I used it all the time.  I use 7% in my salt bars.

Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Castor contributes something that I haven't seen in any other popular base oil: ricinoleic acid. I haven't checked that no other oils have it, but of the oils I stock only castor has ricinoleic. I believe this fatty acid is responsible for castor's popular lathering and conditioning characteristics.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 7, 2008)

Lovehound said:
			
		

> Castor contributes something that I haven't seen in any other popular base oil: ricinoleic acid. I haven't checked that no other oils have it, but of the oils I stock only castor has ricinoleic. I believe this fatty acid is responsible for castor's popular lathering and conditioning characteristics.



That is correct Greg.  *Only *castor has that particular fatty acid.   It does contribute to lather. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

It's good to know. I spreadsheeted the oils I have on hand, and only Castor has that. Good thing I learned how to spreadsheet, eh?


----------



## CiCi (Jun 8, 2008)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I use 3 to 5% castor in my soap recipes. Beyond 10% the soap feels sticky to me. Castor is supposed to help retain scent in the soap too.



I generally soap between 6% & 9%, but I tried 10%, today. I won't go over that. It will be interesting to see how the bars turn out. Up to 9% has been okay, so far.


----------

